# scofield ice?



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone been up to scofield lately? What are the ice conditions like? I want to head up there this weekend but it is a long drive just to find unsafe ice conditions. Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, just barely starting to open up on a few edges as of Saturday.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

smith morehouse still has ice to the bank as does huntinton and miller flat. i would assume that electric lake would have safe ice as well. anything lowe is gone or going fast.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ferron creek reservoir ice is receeding from the shore line. a bit surprising.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! We are still going to scofield because we have a cabin there. Hopefully we can fish while we are there.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

How was the ice/fishing? Any open water up there yet?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> How was the ice/fishing? Any open water up there yet?


Through PM's Nacho indicated that his trip was cancelled due to the bad weather.


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

I am jonsen for iceoff at scofield how is south west side by island


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah we canceled because of the weather. I am hoping to go up next weekend if the weather holds. I will post what the conditions are if we go. I am waiting for iceoff too, that is usually the best fishing of the year up there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big_Riggs said:


> I am jonsen for iceoff at scofield how is south west side by island


Welcome to the forum! As of 9 days ago it was to the point of just having some water on the ice kind of thing around the very shallowest of edges, just a matter of what the weather does over the next few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I've heard there is near casting room by the dam...can anyone confirm or deny??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jer said:


> I've heard there is near casting room by the dam...can anyone confirm or deny??


It wouldn't surprise me, right there at the bubbler is always the first to open as that little ring stays open year round.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I was there this afternoon, 10' of open water around the edges and a bit of open water by the dam but not much. All of it looks soft and ready to go anytime.


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

anyone who is going thursday let me know how conditions are onsouth end please


----------



## Big_Riggs (Feb 8, 2012)

went up today at noon i arived to see lots of ice on the north end. Thinking i made a trip for nothing i kept on going saw 2 areas around the **** that was wide open up next to ****, Still getting nervous i kept going and south end was OPEN WIDE I was happy I went around to the west side and there was about 30 to 40 feet of open water. I brought the toon just in case there was serface action but i never used it. made a fire and fished for 15 min before first fish. nice bow and spilling milk. had a few more hits that i missed. and a few that almost took my pole into the water. stayed till 7:30 and left total fish caught 7 all spilling milk. I kept one that i hooked deep and cooked him over the fire. He was good Eating. here are pictures!


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I went up yesterday. Ice conditions were the same as big riggs said on friday. I fished on the west side for about 2 hours. the first hour I tried every lure in my box, not a bite. Then I switched to rainbow powerbait and they liked that. We caught alot of 12-15 inch cuts and one 18 inch tiger. We caught all of them right on the edge of the ice. We would cast on to the ice and then drag it off the edge. I didnt take my camera so no pictures sorry.


----------

